# Pulstar spark plug is having a sweepstakes. Are they any good?



## RobShelton (Aug 22, 2014)

Has anybody tried these plugs? They make some incredible claims so I'd like to try a set. 
While I was looking I happened to find this Pulstar spark plugs Sweepstakes. They are giving away Hats, T-Shirts, Fender Covers, Spark Plugs, and a trip to SEMA which is pretty cool. Super easy little thing to refer friends. You just put in your email address and it allows you to post a link to your social media. The more people that click on your link and type in their email address the more free stuff you earn. I guess it is a little free pyramid for advertising but everyone can jump on and share. I know I wouldn't mind getting 10 free Pulstar plugs. Might be (Probably) just a gimmick but they aren't cheap.

http://www.feelpulstar.com/?ref=b8a88381d3


----------



## GrassGuerilla (Aug 22, 2014)

Are their spark plugs sparkier?


----------



## RobShelton (Aug 24, 2014)

For the $ they cost... they better be.


----------

